# feeding my rhom feeder's



## Ganesh (Apr 27, 2003)

is there anything wrong with keeping my 8 inch black piranha on a large goldfish diet.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont think it would be bad but just like people how would we be if we ate the samething all day everyday.i would suggest to feed multipule types of food do to diffrent vitamens and other good stuff for them.rember a good versitile diet is good for the body.
just my 2 cents


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

I don't see anything wrong with it. I know people who lived on steak and red meat for the past 50 years. Not one veggie and they are still alive.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and we call those people cavemen


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

no we call those people lucky.


----------



## Ganesh (Apr 27, 2003)

I'll try shrimp sometime, thats what i have my reds on, but my rhom is a really weird eater.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

try feedingh him on a variety of foods ..beefheart and krill..feeder do not have alot of nutrientional(sp?) value...


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

beefheart & feeders mine loves both


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

I keep my babies on blood worm and krill I had a bad experience with ground beaf they were shitting funny so I keep them on the two


----------



## Ganesh (Apr 27, 2003)

its harder to change the food of an 8 inch rhom thena 2 inch red belly


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ganesh said:


> its harder to change the food of an 8 inch rhom thena 2 inch red belly


 Very true!!! Ive held back daily routines, gave different varieties with food to my 8"er. All he does is look at it, then ignore it. Wont eat anything unless its something for him to kill first. Damn cannibal..


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

i wish i had a rhom


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I would at least try and feed him a couple of other types of food...I feed mine shrimp,steak,krill and feeders.


----------

